# Will silicone bond plastic to wood ?



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to stick plastic hooks on to some driftwood/cork so the hooks can hang on the lip of the tank. Will silicone bond plastic to wood ? If not what do i need ?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Silicone never really fully cures so I would be doubtful if that would work long term.

What is you reason for wanting to hang driftwood?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have cork bark which I'm trying to create submerged tree look so I was going to hang it from the lip of the tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If the tank is not full already, then try the silicone (aquarium safe). Another thing to consider is the wood may leech tannins and spoil your water.

If that doesnt work then perhaps try clear fishing wire.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I was simply going to silicone the plastic hook straight on to the back of the cork and then once dry, hook it on to the lip. It is measured so the bottom of the cork will be buried in the substrate 1" . I have soaked, boiled and baked to get the nasties and tannins out however I let them dry so they are super buoyant now arghhhhh, it's one problem after another ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If the hooks are not going to be in the water, a tiny blob of super glue onto them will work.

Re-soak them for 24 hours and they should be saturated enough to sink.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the hooks may be half in half out , but isn't super glue inert once dry ? Meaning they won't leech anything into the water ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Or even no nails/ gorilla stuff ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Coral putty might work as well.

I have used super glue in my tanks before with no ill effects to the fish. As long as it mentions cyanoacrylate in the ingredients then it is perfectly safe to use.

You would want to wait 24-48 hours to be absolutely sure it was cured correctly and any fumes had time to gas off.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok great, thanks again for your help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome
Post a picture when you have done the project...sounds like it will look good.

Best of luck.


----------

